# Starlings



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I had read someone that you can shoot starlings along with crows now. Is this true?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

There is no closed season or limit on starlings. Crows do have a season but if your looking to shoot starlings you will be fine.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You should always read up on the laws to be sure. Starlings have always been fair game at any time. Crows are protected, and can only be taken on Fri, Sat, and Sunday while in season.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Crows are protected, and can only be taken on Fri, Sat, and Sunday while in season.


 Can someone enlighten me on this one. I have always wondered why they have these specific days assigned to crow hunting?


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

The Feds limit the number of days, just like waterfowl. It's up to the state to pick the dates. Indiana has a straight season, fall into winter. IMO Ohio wastes alot of days doing it that way. 

Sliprig


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

declare them a nusiance and shoot them.

GABO


----------

